# Bill Holder's Fishing Show



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thought that I would post this reminder now. Holder's 31st Annual Fishing Show is schedule for March 1st through March 5th at the George R. Brown Convention Center in Houston. No matter what type of fishing you enjoy doing, this is the show to make. He has always had a good show for the fisherman, besides getting to meet the guides for the different areas and picking up on some tips, the different vendor's will be set up to show you the newest products that is on the market. This is the biggest show that is availiable for this area so try to make it.


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry about the title of the event, it is known as *31st Annual Houston Fishing Show* 
A lot of the guides here call it the Dave Holder Fishing Show. I have a relative with the name of Bill Holder, had a memory lapse when I did the posting.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, welcome to 2Cool. I don't care what you call it, I'm just glad you are reminding us about it! I hear some folks just calling it The Holder Show.

And, like you said, this is the show to attend!


----------

